
America’s Never-Ending Battle Against Flesh-Eating Worms - zimpenfish
https://www.theatlantic.com/science/archive/2020/05/flesh-eating-worms-disease-containment-america-panama/611026/
======
zimpenfish
Relevant to the current discussion about medflies in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23345173](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23345173)

